

pip 1.3 out: SSL cert verification, https default for PyPI - kmfrk


======
kmfrk
The system crapped out and refuses to make this a link-based submission; use
and upvote this submission instead:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5344757>.

------
kmfrk
An update is available for virtualenv as well:
<https://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv>.

